# Before you say it..



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I am a bandwagon Vince Carter fan. So I am not a true Magic fan. So dont be dissapointed if I dont post here anymore after Carter is retired from NBA.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nobody cares.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Organized Chaos said:


> Nobody cares.


The purpose of this post is to bait you out of the comm mod to be honest. Can Admin do something here for me?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Be good John

Funny how your two fave players played for the Magic, interesting coincidence no?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> Be good John
> 
> Funny how your two fave players played for the Magic, interesting coincidence no?


It is magic. Like when Penny used to shoot the ball like laser and break ankles like F! match sticks!


----------

